# ISPConfig 3 : Änderungen werden nicht übernommen



## nofreak (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

nach erfolgreicher Konfiguration von ispconfig3 wollte ich nun einen weiteren Kunden anlegen und zusätzliche Domainen freischalten.

Was mit dem ersten Kunden/Domäne geklappt hat, sollte nun auch mit weiteren klappen.

Leider nicht.

Zwar habe ich einen neuen Kunden angelegt, FTP User, Domäne, usw. Nur leider tut sich auf dem Server nichts (keine /home/clients/client2, kein vhost usw.)

Woran kann das liegen? Die Cronjobs sind entsprechend angelegt und vorhanden:

crontab -l liefert:
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log

Im cron.log ist entsprechend nichts zu finden (Datei ist leer).

Danke für Hinweise...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Till (8. März 2010)

1) Stehen die jobs noch in der jobqueue?
2) Irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen oder warnings im system log im ispconfig monitor?


----------



## nofreak (8. März 2010)

Ohja, jetzt habe ich es entdeckt. Die Jobwarteschlange ist entsprechend gefüllt.

Aber warum führt er diese nicht aus?

In /var/log/syslog keine Warnings oder Fehler. Das ISPConfig Protokoll ist leer.

Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------



## nofreak (8. März 2010)

Davon mal ab, sind in der Warteschlange insgesamt 5 Seiten an Änderungen. Davon möchte ich nicht mehr alle ausführen. 

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, einzelne Aktionen zu unterbinden? Welche Datenbanktabelle steht denn dahinter...


----------



## Till (8. März 2010)

> Davon möchte ich nicht mehr alle ausführen.


Das geht nicht. Es müssen alle nacheinander ausgeführt werden oder das System wird inkonsistent.

Logge dich mal auf der Shell ein und ruf den Befehl auf:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh


----------



## nofreak (8. März 2010)

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh hatte ich schon aufgerufen. 

Auch wenn ich es jetzt nochmal mache, passiert mit der Job-Warteschlange gar nichts. Auch keinerlei Ausgabe, Warnung, Hinweis.


----------



## Till (8. März 2010)

Ist das ein multiserver System?


----------



## nofreak (8. März 2010)

Nein. Läuft nur auf und für einen Root-Server.


----------



## Till (8. März 2010)

Schate mal debugging in ispconfig ein (Details siehe ispconfig faq) und ruf dann das server.sh script nochmal auf.


----------



## nofreak (8. März 2010)

Okay. Debugging /lib/config.inc.php auf 0 gesetzt (Debugging).

Erste Mitteilung:
08.03.2010-12:31 - DEBUG - There is already an instance of server.php running. Exiting.

Aha...

Mal genauer nachgeschaut: Prozess ist am 27.02. gestartet, passt ungefähr einher mit der letzten Bearbeitung.

Also Prozess gekillt. (kill -9)

Nächster Anlauf:
08.03.2010-12:33 - DEBUG - There is already a lockfile set. Waiting another 10 seconds...

Haha... echt witzig... danach hat mich die Konsole rausgeworfen.

Ich suche die .ispconfig_lock und stelle fest, dass sie ebenfalls vom 28.02. (00:11) stammt.

Auch diese haue ich mal ins Nirvana.

Melde mich gleich wieder...


----------



## nofreak (14. März 2010)

Okay, danke. Hat so geklappt.


----------

